# Cómo serás en 20 o 30 años !



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Primero me morí de risa con ésta página , después me preocupé y hasta lloré .

Le ponen el género , male = hombres , female = mujeres , cuánto más viejos se quieren ver , 20 o 30 años y si consumen o no drogas .  


*http://in20years.com/*


Saludines !


----------



## Nepper (May 26, 2010)

seré un groso... (no leí nada, solo postíe)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

Ooooohhhhh....voy a quedar hecho m****da!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ooooohhhhh....voy a quedar hecho m****da!!!!



No seas tan malo contigo Eza!!! 


A mi me da un poco de miedito subir una foto así.. no vaya a ser despues usada para fines maléficos...


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

bueno a veces si es un problema con lo de la identidad en internet


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No seas tan malo contigo Eza!!!
> A mi me da un poco de miedito subir una foto así.. no vaya a ser despues usada para fines maléficos...



Naaa...la foto que subí es una que aparece en la web de mi trabajo...


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS,Excelente...Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

A mí me dibujó con tres narices...y con ojos verdes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2010)

Subí una mia y le puse +30 años y para parecer más Rolinga (fanático de los Rolling Stones) le tildé las Drugs . . . parecía Keith Richards hecho recontra percha (pelota, merde , etc) 

Un amigo siempre me decía: 

Si querés saber cómo va a ser tu mujer . . .  mirala bién a tu suegra .

Mi suegra es linda .

Acabo de subir una foto de mi novia . . .  acabo de romper con mi novia      .

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Subí una mia y le puse +30 años y para parecer más Rolinga (fanático de los Rolling Stones) le tildé las Drugs . . . parecía Keith Richards hecho recontra percha (pelota, merde , etc)
> 
> Un amigo siempre me decía:
> 
> ...



LOL!!!! Tenía esa espinita!!! Gracias por el sacrificio 2m


----------



## Electronec (May 27, 2010)

Eso es una máquina infernal....no creo que esté dentro de 30 años. 

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

¡Coño, me pareceré al "El solitario"!


----------

